# Fast help



## rboseley99 (May 6, 2010)

Please HELP Fast. I have a rather large dealer who sells fro Pinearello, Obrea, to Trek, Cannondale and what ever one may want. I have a 2010 Trek 6.5 all DA. The “deal” offered is a 2012 Orca Gold fully equiped with Untegrea d2i. I keep my aero wheels He wans $3500. Aside from the $3500, by main concern - is: AM I sacrafacing one of the best (proven) carbon frames for???????????. I know O is big in Spain. I know the make a beautiful machinge. QUALITY --- that is my question.


----------



## Breitling (Sep 9, 2012)

GREAT quality bikes...I would take my Orbea over a Trek any day.


----------



## DuviVr6 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have 2 Orbeas an older Aluminum/Carbon Stays Lobular and a 2011 Onix

Quality is amazing better than many other bikes I have seen/ridden. Especially my Lobular it is incredible will ride this thing for long time!

I ride Specialized Mountain bikes(Stumpjumper) and my Orbea is way nicer!


----------

